# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τimbrado español classico 2013

## tasosziak



----------


## tasosziak

ενα απο τα φετινα μου πουλακια...

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να το χαίρεσαι Τασο

----------


## serafeim

Ωραιος Τασο!!!

----------


## kostas24

μπράβο Τάσο, πολύ ωραίο πουλί.

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω παιδια..

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Τασο ! ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## lagreco69

ΕΙναι απλα υπεροχος ο Timbrado-μαγκας του Τασο. 

Να τον χαιρεσαι!!! 
Ανεβασε μας και κανενα λευκο, καποια στιγμη να ακουσουμε.  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Να το χαίρεσαι Τασο 						πολύ ωραίο πουλί.

----------


## gpapjohn

Πανέμορφος Τάσο, να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------


## orion

no comments!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω παιδια...

----------


## kostastim

ΡΟΥΚΕΤΑΑΑΑΑ.Μπραβο τασο κορυφαιος στο ειδος.

----------


## johnakos32

πολύ ωραιος ο τραγουδιστης σου Τασο να τον χαιρεσε!

----------


## tasosziak

> ΡΟΥΚΕΤΑΑΑΑΑ.Μπραβο τασο κορυφαιος στο ειδος.


ειναι πολυ τιμητικό και χαιρομαι που ειδα ενα τέτοιο σχόλιο απο εναν  εκτροφέα σαν και εσενα  κώστα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ...κορυφαίος δεν είμαι   απλά προσπαθώ κάθε χρόνο να καλυτερέυω την εκτροφή μου....

----------


## Rovaios

Πραγματικά άριστο δείγμα κλασικού τιμπράδο . Μπράβο Τάσο για άλλη μία φορά .

----------


## tasosziak

ευχαριστω Νικο...

----------


## tasosziak

αλλο ενα φετινο πουλακι.

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------

